
Texas governor signs bill bringing Uber, Lyft back to Austin - BrandonMarc
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkartch/2017/05/30/with-governors-signature-uber-and-lyft-return-to-austin/#6bd5d8c22241
======
jrnichols
I wonder if these new regulations would override city level ones. I'm thinking
about Dallas in particular that has quickly latched onto the background check
stuff as a way to fleece everybody that they can and to write expensive
($600!) tickets to Uber/Lyft drivers they catch not participating in their
scam. Only way to avoid it is to not pick up anybody in the City of Dallas.

------
Overtonwindow
There's an ad blocking paywall but if you're using Brave it will bypass, just
remove those numbers on the end of the link.

~~~
greenyoda
Here are some articles without a paywall:

[https://www.texastribune.org/2017/05/25/uber-lyft-
returning-...](https://www.texastribune.org/2017/05/25/uber-lyft-returning-
austin-monday/)

[http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/05/not-
missed](http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/05/not-missed)

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/27/15705060/lyft-uber-
return...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/27/15705060/lyft-uber-returning-
austin-texas-fingerprinting-requirements)

